# Vinly Paint - PolymatrX - Siding



## Classic2 (Aug 8, 2006)

We have one of the versions of Louisiana Pacific siding on our home, and it is deteriorating. We would like to replace it and then depending on the siding choice, paint it. Looking for the most maintenance free solution. 

1st: What is the best siding choice? Hardie Plank (concrete siding), Vinyl, brick, stucco etc...

2nd: What is the best choice for paint. I have read a lot about Vinyl Paint and Ceramic Paint even a paint additive called POLYMATRx (http://www.northstarvinyl.com/polymatrx.asp). These are supposed to be guaranteed for 25 years or more. What is the real deal on these products, are they worth the money? Has anyone used either the Viynl paint or the paint additive? Do they work as promised. Any and all help and information would be appreciated.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't get the link to work, but I would use Hardie Siding if I was planning to paint it later. You will have less trouble with it and it _is_ permanent.

Good quality Sherwin Williams or comparable brands perform well outside in latex or polyurethane base. The more wood you have, the more maintenance you will need to perform. On a wood siding house, cheaper brands of paint are adequate because the wood breathes and expands/contracts and won't hold the paint like Hardie siding. I'd much rather use latex paint outside for the fact that poly and other oil based paints harden and crack. 

Polymatrx, I never heard of it.


----------



## Classic2 (Aug 9, 2006)

Oops, the link had a parenthesis in it, try this: 

http://www.northstarvinyl.com/polymatrx.asp

Also, any thoughts on the Liquid Vinyl Paint?

Couple of examples:
*
Vinyl Paint:*

http://www.liquidvinylsystem.com/

http://www.neverpaintagain.com/

http://www.permanentcoatings.com/

http://www.hitekcoatings.com/

http://www.liquidvinyl.org/

http://permeatesealants.com/

http://www.liquidsiding.net/

http://www.rhinoshieldma.com/

http://www.liquidvinyl.com/main.html

*Interesting Product - ceramic additive for regular paint - supposed to add insulating qualities:*

http://www.hytechsales.com/

http://www.ceramicadditive.com/savings.html


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah-ha!

Opinions vary on vinyl paint, my opinion is that a wood framed house needs to breathe. Vinyl siding has small weep holes in the bottom, brick is supposed to have weeps at the bottom, wood siding moves with changes in the weather, so paint breaks at the joints. The products you listed all seal a house tight! This may be better for some homes, I just don't know. I have seen products that seemed like a good idea, cause more damage than good.

Like I said, my opinion. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Classic2 (Aug 9, 2006)

My current thoughts would be to use Hardie Backer (concrete siding) and either the vinyl paint or the Polymatrx additive to good quality paint.

 I wish I could find out more about Vinyl paint and the Polymatrx additive... the only information I have really found on either are the sales info... no real people feedback. I don't want to spend the extra money if it's worthless, but if the stuff really lasts 25 years or more, it seems like a smart investment...


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

I've done a search on every other forum I know of, I found plenty of questions, no answers.

I haven't used it and I don't know anyone who has.

Anyone else?


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 9, 2006)

We all know my opinion....

Already posted.

I would go with Square Eye's first response....no hassles.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 9, 2006)

I had forgotten. Here's the link to the fire before;

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=162

Some folks got their feathers ruffled on this one!


----------



## Classic2 (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, that's actually the most discussion I have seen on Vinyl paint on the net so far (besides the people selling it).... I would really like to find out some more info on the PolymatrX product. It's the only one I could find like it and it's a lot cheaper than the vinyl paint, and it mixes with regular paint.... but here again it's not so cheap that I want to toss my money away if it doesn't work, or worse ruin my brand new paint job.... again, any thoughts would be appreciated.... surely someone has used this stuff... I guess it's good that their aren't a bunch of people complaining about it on the net.... no news is good news... not sure if I'm that optimistic....


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 10, 2006)

I would really like to find out some more info on the PolymatrX product. It's the only one I could find like it and it's a lot cheaper than the vinyl paint said:
			
		

> Well you get what you pay for, I have since talked to many Inspectors across the country...all the guy's tell me ...you need to do a great prep job and maintinence to keep water out of your home.
> 
> What ever you do ask to see a job first.


----------



## MTCquality (Aug 11, 2006)

Steel siding is available in your area, but unforunately it is through the franchise companies that charge outragoues prices up to as much as 800 a square. The new steel is a perfect low maintenance product. It has a 40 year warranty and  doesnt chalk and fade like the old steel. I provide steel siding in my area. If seams are not a concern to you they also make a steel panel that is 12' 6 just like vinyl. Both the steel products look like vinyl, will look better for alot longer and will not require painting for at least 30 years in the harshest weather conditions. This is not meant to be spam or an ad. But you can go to my website and compare the different types of siding. Hardi board siding is a good product but you will see how it reacts under the high moisture conditions on the "Steel Siding" tab under "our products" on our website. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions, I have been in the siding business for a 15 years+....Dont buy the sales pitches until you research. The Energy star website is a good tool and so is Consumer Reports magazine. www.mtcquality.com

thanks

MTC


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 11, 2006)

MTC is a regular contributor of good advice.

If a person wanted to paint steel siding, What would he use and how long would it last? Would there be a lot of prep, or just the regular, TSP wash and light sanding?


----------



## MTCquality (Aug 11, 2006)

As far as painting steel siding it is gonna be quite an undertaking and I would not suggest DIY for the project. A fine sanding or better a pressure washer with some form of deep cleaning agent. Always make sure your siding is free of loose paint and dirt, if your metal siding is the old steel or aluminum chances are it is chalking. Dont give much thought to chalking it is going to be incapsulated with the new coat of paint. Once the siding is prepped if you are a worry wart you can prime it but with the high quality paints available it is really just peace of mind you are paying for when considering to primer it. The last step is to buy a fibrous plasticized paint that will allow the house to do its natural maintenance and also breathe. These steps also work well on a standing seam or steel roof of anykind. (google "Kynar 500")

and a side note- I am still searching for anything positive about spray on vinyl on the net so I can support some of the above thoughts and opinons.

Thanks Square eye for the compliment, and its my pleasure to share my opinions and knowledge with good people like yourself and others.

thanks

MTC


----------

